# Anyone from Nova Scotia?



## megann (Sep 7, 2012)

Looking for ibs sufferers from Nova Scotia Canada?


----------



## swallowswing (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi, Chester Nova Scotia Here. Just joined and looking around. Have you managed contact with anyone else here?

Peter


----------

